# Crocs reported moving southward



## News Bot (Oct 10, 2008)

*Published:* 10-Oct-08 06:52 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

QUEENSLAND wildlife officials are investigating reports of a 4.8-metre crocodile in Hervey Bay in the state's southeast.

*Read More...*


----------



## Brigsy (Oct 10, 2008)

Can belive they are in Baffle creek


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 11, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Can belive they are in Baffle creek



I'm baffled by that remark


----------



## BenReyn (Oct 12, 2008)

.....would this have to do with global warming..? (if you choose to believe it)


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2008)

BenReyn said:


> .....would this have to do with global warming..? (if you choose to believe it)



I think it has nothing to do with global warming and everything to do with
the current hype surrounding crocs after the recent croc attack up north
and this is just another story riding the wave of hype.

Furthermore, ive been visiting baffle creek for years and its nothing new
to me - all the local fisherman will tell you its full of crocs and sharks.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Oct 12, 2008)

there hear in the boyne river i seen one my self last year iam at least 100km south of baffle creek


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 12, 2008)

I've dived Hervey Bay in august last year and the water temp was less than 20 degrees. I find it very hard to believe that a croc could live there


----------



## zulu (Oct 30, 2008)

*re Crocs*

There is saltys in the burrum river just north of hervey bay,they had one on display at the hervey bay aquarium in the 1990s,one got caught in a fish net a few years back at the mouth of the susan river which is close to the mary river.At the hide away hotel in tiaro they have a picture on the wall of a big salty on the back of a cart from the mary river in the 1950s,i met the guy that was in the photo and asked him about it,so they are around./


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 30, 2008)

C'mon down! i'd love to have croc's around... cute little things


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that they are moving to Sydney because of the recession we are probably about suffer. They only know 2 things eat or reproduce (except little ones know to hide). So they are moving to where more scraps are thrown out.


----------



## TRIBULL (Nov 24, 2008)

I kept a 3ft freshie outside with no heat and i live in victoria
they are very strong animals smart to, i have mates which 
have done the same thing in vic


----------

